# On the Job, Workers, etc...



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## doxx

hey man, your scans look good! I like the pictures too...


----------



## ksmattfish

They didn't look any good until you told me how to do it.  I was afraid I was going to have to buy a better scanner, but I guess this el-cheapo scanner does an okay job.  It just needed a little love.


----------



## doxx

equipment doesn't really matter - it's the operator   
same in photography



> "Never show a customer two prints of different density. He will ask you to print a third with a density between the two."


I see similarities in my job too. A logo design for example - never give 'em too many options...


----------



## vonnagy

Broken link


----------



## ksmattfish

Vonnagy-fantastic color!


----------



## vonnagy

thanks ksmattfish, i think up the saturation a tad in pshop a bit for that one


----------



## lisakp

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy

Broken link


----------



## graigdavis

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photogoddess

Ex at work (things change...)


----------



## markc

The Atomic Eggplant: a local vegetarian restaurant I frequent.

_*Hmmm. Links broken*_


----------



## wwjoeld

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes

EOS 10D
Sigma 28-70 f2.8
1/500, f11, 1600 iso, 28mm
Cropped


----------



## vonnagy

jeff - cool shot! world series ring there? i love it!


----------



## Jeff Canes

vonnagy said:
			
		

> jeff - cool shot! world series ring there? i love it!



Took this today at the University of Miami game, most everyone in a teams organization get a ring of some type, this guy had an Arizona ring on the other hand


----------



## chinagirl

very cool


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## terri

Good god, Matt, that's a lens and a half, isn't it???    :shock:   Briar-sharp.   And a beautiful exposure, to boot.   Great shot!  I'm smitten.

This is a fun thread, good stuff, all!    :thumbsup:


----------



## Axel

Construction worker







ISO1600


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Big Mike

Did I mention that I love the Widelux shots?  

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaFoto

Removing a fallen over tree - apparently a one-man job:


























Hubby in his office:


----------



## LaFoto

This is a pic from the times when my son still wanted his hair to be very short ... these times have changed by now and he has not been to any hairdresser's ever since November of last year or so:

*Link gone *

The hairdresser is my friend Monika


----------



## djengizz

The friendly conductor (is that the word in english??) of the train i take each morning to work:
*Link gone *


----------



## jeroen

@djengizz
What a great shot! (btw, he looks like Thomas Acda )


----------



## Philip Weir

Just noticed the "theme" so thought I would attach a couple of workers, not necessarily recent.

_*Hmmm. Links broken*_


----------



## LaFoto

Hey, I had not seen these before, Philip! But I LIKE them!!!
Came here to add a few to the collection:





Camera man and interviewer talking to someone on the premises of the Ambassy of Switzerland in Berlin where they celebrated the Swiss National Day on 1 August (I never found out WHO got interviewed here).





Could this be a *photographer* at work? 










"On the job"-scenes that I see around me at this time of the year daily and everywhere 





Roof-maker


----------



## LaFoto

Oh. I all overlooked this one. Also quite recently taken:


----------



## megapaws

I like these theme threads. It gives me a chance to post stuff that otherwise I wouldn't think anyone would care to look at. I hope the 1st shot qualifies for this.

*Link gone *

I was messing around and took this shot from my rear view mirror
*Link gone *


----------



## Hair Bear

Cute girl taking my coffee order


----------



## LaFoto

Choreographing







Dance school teacher at work - scene totally unposed, photo all candid, no choice on location, light, background ... just a case of see and shoot. Is that "point and shoot" ???


----------



## hamburger

Now this is an interesting thread...

Believe it or not, this man is actually doing his job - playing a lesser celandine (ranunculus ficaria), resting in the frozen ground, then growing from its tuber to full size!











(He's a ranger at a local wildlife reserve and giving a rather animated talk to my class...)

And this is the actual plant (just in case you're wondering what he's about...):


----------



## hamburger

ksmattfish said:


> Edited due to broken link



'scuse me - what exactly are we talking about here? No pics to be seen... :???:


----------



## LaFoto

The Photo Theme threads last forever. Any member may add any kind of photo that fits the given theme at any time. Some of the posts are so old by now that - not realising that photo once was part of this thread - some members have taken pics off their picture host sites already, so all we see here are red x's. 

So on occasion I go round here and edit out all the red x's and put in "Edited due to broken link" or "Link has been broken" or something like that. (You see that the edit-remark says "Last edited by LaFoto..." or by another mod, don't you?)


----------



## DiamondCactus

Firefighters doing what they do.


----------



## Daki_One

workin the trolly.


----------



## LaFoto

Potato harvest:


----------



## LaFoto

Cleaning the sewers in Hull, England


----------



## LaFoto

Aquarium cleaner in The Deep in Hull/England


----------



## LaFoto

Camera team (without the sound person) striding towards their vantage point in York/England on 15 May, which I took for "Remembrance Day" or something like that: there was to be a parade, military music, tanks - and speeches and a service later.


----------



## bobnr32

Barcelona Lotto seller


----------



## err_ok

Rather surprised bar worker


----------



## LaFoto

Seamstress (?) in the Thomas Ferguson Irish Linen Factory






At the Belleek Pottery in Belleek, Northern-Ireland


----------



## bobnr32

Not the greatest business this summer


----------



## LaFoto

Selling corn-on-the-cob in Istanbul







Trying his own produce - spice bazaar in Istanbul






Steering the ferryboat across the Dardanelles






The hand belongs to him, just so you get to know him, not only his hand


----------



## Buckster

1. First mate of a ship that lays fiber on the ocean floor





2. Workmen on the same ship





3. My friend Ron, working from home


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Some guy, laser welding.


----------



## JustinZ850

Resort Seafood Market by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## bruce282

1.



plane_pull_2011-2562.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr

Bruce


----------



## mommy-medic

Just a snapshot but I must be 12 years old or something because it makes me giggle.






Taken by a volunteer but I love the shot:






And goofing off today with a new app for my phone:











Brush fire/






Greatest man alive!


----------



## Stryker

He was digging a hole on the road to lay some water pipes when I passed by.


----------



## bobnr32

One lump or two, sir?


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## Stryker

Diego Verges, travel photographer, at work on the streets of Manila Philippines


----------



## LaFoto

This photo, Stryker, could also go into the Themes thread "Photographers Among Us". It is there somewhere...


----------



## SituationNormal

1.




A Busy Morning in Long Beach by Situation Normal, on Flickr

2.




Busy day by Situation Normal, on Flickr

3.




Untitled by Situation Normal, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1





2





3


----------



## Buckster

Utility workers make a railroad crossing with fiber optic cable in Salisbury, North Carolina:

1.





2.





3.





Engineers measure heights and distances in preparation for placing fiber optic cables:

4.





5.





6.





National WWI Museum workers in Kansas City, Missouri:

7.





8.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Stryker

Dr. Glenn Calayag of the Quirino Memorial Medical in Manila Philippines Center saving my sister's life.


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## LaFoto

2748_StoraKarlsö_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Swedish environmentalists counting the number of guillemots on the little island of Stora Karlsö off the coast of the larger Swedish island of Gotland.


----------



## bc_steve

watermelon delivery by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




silk salesman by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




peacock feather seller by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

Brian by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Barbara by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Alec by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Sig by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Maya loves gross things by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Burning by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

Lann by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Rene by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

children selling samosas and snacks - Varanasi backstreets by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Three-wheel car called &quot;turret&quot; - Tsukiji Fish Market, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




fisherman - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




contemplating lunch - NYPD by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Motorcyclist loaded with bamboo cages by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cyclo-rickshaw drivers await fares in the rain - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Young fabric salesman -  Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




death by lottery sales - Liberia, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J

Mantis Shrimp Eating by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## LaFoto

Film team 1 in Lisbon, Portugal




0021_Lisbon_Street by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0022_Lisbon_Street by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0023_Lisbon_Street by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr

Film team 2 in Lisbon, Portugal




0095_Lisbon_People+Cameras by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0096_Lisbon_People+Cameras by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0097_Lisbon_People+Cameras by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0098_Lisbon_People+Cameras by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0099_Lisbon_People+Cameras by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Film team 3 in Lisbon, Portugal




0304_Lisbon_People+Cameras by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0305_Lisbon_People+Cameras by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0306_Lisbon_People+Cameras by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0307_Lisbon_People0+Cameras by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr

Film team 4 in Lisbon, Portugal




0360_Lisbon_People+Cameras by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0361_Lisbon_People+Cameras by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr

The TV people were really busy when we were there! I saw all these teams within two days.


----------



## Gary A.

Citrus Picker
Upland, California


----------



## Philmar

twenty tanners tanning - Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Shop owner in Anren Jie, Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Vegetable market - Chichicastanango, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




recycling - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Latte just before his haircut by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Not-so friendly G20 security forces - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Park ranger enjoys sunset from inside the Jefferson Memorial - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Berber teenager selling argan oil by Phil Marion, on Flickr




struggle - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr




wind toy salesman - Santiago de Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dapper stylish Rome policeman by Phil Marion, on Flickr




outgoing and shy vendors in Bamako, Mali street market by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Chef and meat at Buenos Aires asador by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Street repairs.


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## runnah

Here is what I am allowed to show. I have thousands more but they are for work.




guy1aa by runnah555, on Flickr




sled9 by runnah555, on Flickr




grinder by runnah555, on Flickr




Lightattheend by runnah555, on Flickr




WoodTurner2 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

Vendor on Day of the Dead.


----------



## Ron Evers

runnah said:


> Here is what I am allowed to show. I have thousands more but they are for work.
> 
> guy1aa by runnah555, on Flickr
> 
> sled9 by runnah555, on Flickr
> 
> grinder by runnah555, on Flickr
> 
> Lightattheend by runnah555, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodTurner2 by runnah555, on Flickr



Really like the woodturner shot.


----------



## Philmar

Groundskeeper skimming trash from the reflecting pool - Golden Temple, Amritsar India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Marble lobby in the old Bacardi building - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Waiting for the rest of Havana to wake up early one morning by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Flower Hmong women selling joss sticks at the Bac Ha market - north Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cleaning the banks of the Huangpu River, Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Maniquin watches over G20 security goons - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cyclo-rickshaw drivers await fares in the rain - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

*
Nothing quite like a trip to Asia to make you feel good about your office job:*


----------



## bribrius

Philmar said:


> *Nothing quite like a trip to Asia to make you feel good about your office job:*


last one nominated for photo of the month. Good shooter shooting real photos.


----------



## Philmar

^^thanks bribius!





Fisherman clearing his net of last night's catch - Jimbaran, Bali Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Roadside fruit stand in Rantepao, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Kitchen and warung cooking propane tank seller - Kampung Luar Batang slum of Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cleaning trains in Manggarai train station, Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Repairing the paddy walls - Yogyakarta, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fanning the tasty satay - Yogyakarta, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tengger villager who offers to rent his horse to tourists walking Bromo Volcano along the Sea of Sands - Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gruesome aftermath of a water buffalo sacrifice at a Toraja funeral ceremony- Tana Toraja, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius

loving the photos Philmar. culturally educational, interesting, and very well executed.


----------



## Philmar

thanks Bribius




fisherman - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Rick58

Good stuff Phil. You and Lew should car pool


----------



## Philmar

Rick58 said:


> Good stuff Phil. You and Lew should car pool


Could be the start of a long relationship! Uh which one of you is Lew?

Until then I'll continue with public transport. I dedicate this to all the workers in transportation who have delivered me safely to many a spot on this planet. More workers at work:




Tokyo taxi drivers by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Xe Om motorcycle taxi driver waiting for a fare - Hanoi by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cyclo-rickshaw drivers await fares in the rain - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




my boat taxista for the day by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Chicken bus driver getting a shoe shine  - Antigua by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bus driver inspects his strange cargo - Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr





rickshaw wallahs Amritsar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Emerging with sulfur from the noxious sulphur fumes inside crater of Kawah Ijen volcano - Banyuwangi, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fishermen walk with their nets on Sanur Beach - Bali, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Making pretty in Miguel de Allende, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Shoe salesman of Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Coffin salesman - Jogjakarta, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bugi dockworker - Sunda Kelapa harbour, Jakarta by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Carriage ride by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dock worker having a ciggy break - Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Repairing a house wall - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fishermen making a net near Sunda Kelapa in Jakarta, Indonesia Java by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Women shepherdesses returning froma dayès grazing with their sheep and goats with a volcano as a backdrop - Atacama, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

#1





Citrus Picker waiting to start his day.
Upland, California

#2




Actor studying lines between scenes.
Long Beach, California

#3




Marine on patrol.
Beirut, Lebanon

#4




Moi on assignment.
San Bernardino, California


----------



## Philmar

Fascinating Gary!


----------



## Philmar

Proud owners of a Hindustan Ambassador taxi car by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Coney Island hotdog stand by Phil Marion, on Flickr




straight edge razor time - New Delhi by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fruit vendor - Hanoi, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Shepherd boy in the remote Haraz mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

benched again...St. Mike&#x27;s field by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Craftsman making zellige - terra cotta tilework covered with enamel in the form of chips set into plaster by Phil Marion, on Flickr




thread souk - Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Amber Fort and its elephant taxis - Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tense and relaxed at the Great Hall of the People by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear




----------



## Philmar

Young child propane deliverymen - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Control room at Itapau Dam - Brazil/Paraguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Getting her fish scaled by the fisherman at the beach on the Amazon - Manaus - by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Porters beside their wheelbarrows, ready for their afternoon qat chew - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Labourer loading the Amazon River ferries - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Hammock sales on Amazon port- Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Collecting carts at Brasilia airport by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bikini salesman working the sunworshippers on Copacabana Beach, Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Itamaraty Palace (Ministry of External Relations - Brasilia) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Suspects lined up - Barra Beach, Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Marching band down time - Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Massive Pirarucu filets (large Amazon fish) at Manaus Fish Market - Manaus fish market by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

My first time browsing this thread. Most sincerely, my hat's off to you Mr. Marion. If I had another lifetime to devote to photography, I'd be happy to get one image half as good as these. Thanks so much for sharing them.


----------



## Philmar

zulu42 said:


> My first time browsing this thread. Most sincerely, my hat's off to you Mr. Marion. If I had another lifetime to devote to photography, I'd be happy to get one image half as good as these. Thanks so much for sharing them.



Thank you so much for the kind words..I'm glad you enjoy some of my travels!!


----------



## Philmar

Fishmonger with massive Amazonian fish in Manaus fish market - Amazonia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Porters on the switchback ramp at Amazon River ferryboat terminal - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

tannery of Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Praia do Forte beach - Bahia, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

@Philmar, these last 4 are wonderful. I love the color and story they tell. Well done. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Porters awaiting for boats with freight to arrive one early morning at the Manaus Amazon River ferry port by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Skate guards during Zamboni time at Nathan Phillips Square ice rink by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Hard at work in the Manaus Amazon ferry boat terminal by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colourful balls for sale - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




City workers cleaning for Semana Santa in Antigua, Guaremala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fresh mangos - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Spray cleaning the sidewalk at dawn -  Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Workers buffing the floors at the casino of the Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

I see protesters ahead!! G20 security forces overreacting by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sulphur miner and noxious sulphur fumes inside crater of Kawah Ijen volcano - Banyuwangi, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

shingling a rooftop - Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Business is dead: Unsold coffins pile up next to a coffin salesman - Jogjakarta, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ice cream vendor - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

window washer - King Street by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Shriner Parade - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

nice


----------



## Philmar

renovations - Amritsar train station, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Philmar said:


> nice



Thanks.


----------



## jcdeboever

1.




2.


 

3.


 

4.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Pygmalion


----------



## Philmar

Giving the MGM a grand scrubdown by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gondolier working on the Grand Canal - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Porters delivering colourful goods by boat - Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia in Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Gondola nd tourists - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sikh Guard at the entrance to the Golden Temple at Amritsar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rajastani woman carrying feed for the camels - Pushkar Camel Fair 2016 by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Volunteer sorting thousands of metal serving trays -  Sikh Golden Temple in Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Guardian at dawn of Sikh Golden Temple in Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Grumpy looking vendor - Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Banana vendor - Pushkar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bicycle rickshaw porter takes a break - Jaipur. India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Worker skimming the holy pond of garbage - Sikh Golden Temple in Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Porter moving huge frozen tunas - Tsukiji Fish Market, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Antigua market vendors witn pine needles for Nativity scenes by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Great color and composition.


----------



## Philmar

Thanks!  ^^



Unloading a chickenbus under looming Agua Volvano - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

children working - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Saddle up cowboy! - Shriner Parade, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rickshaw taxi wallahs wait for fares outside the train station - Amritsar,  India train station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Young vendor - Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Pig seller at weekly market - Rentepao, Sulawesi, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Ciggies for sale in Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr



G20 security forces - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr



A laidback salesman relaxing at the souk (market) - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Installing a new smoke alarm (Adopt-A-Neighborhood program)




DSC_7004.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That is a person dangling from the cable on the helicopter.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

This lady hasn't lost her marbles. She is picking up foreign objects on a dragstrip after a heat.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## snowbear

Mmmmm . . . Chocolate AND bacon  by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

DSC_7045.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

DSC_6796.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Electric Linemen


----------



## zombiesniper

Griffon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Selling tasty snacks - Jaisalmer, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cleaning the banks of the Huangpu River, smoggy Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




death by lottery sales - Liberia, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Flower seller - Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




before/after shot? by Phil Marion, on Flickr




&quot;Loud and Dirty&quot; carnie at the Gatineau Hot Air Balloon festival by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tired vendor on Yangon Circular Railway - Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cyclo driver awaiting fare - Sittwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fishermen at dusk - Inle Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Garbage pickup family - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

streetsweeping the cobblestone streets of San Miguel de Allende, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

more hard working dudes....




Offloading cargo at Mandalay port, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Artist at work in an entranceway of Thatbyinnyu Temple in Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Inle Lake fisherman after sunset by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Farmer dredging for lake bottom for water hyacinth or “seagrass” - Inle Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fresh fruit vendor on Yangon Circular Railway - Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tourists pass a fisherman on Taung Tha Man Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Styrofoam piles up at Tsukiji Fish Market, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Reluctant subject: streetsweeper of Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bird shop - Hanoi by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Preparing for Trout Season


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The most important part of the jobsite:


----------



## Nwcid

I tried to grab 3 that were a little different.  

Decontamination after a structure fire. 




Entertainer on a cruise ship.






Crop duster working on fields.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

News stand - Florence by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

washing train tracks - New Delhi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A barber rests after a hard day&#x27;s work - Seiyun, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

We&#x27;re in the money - merchant counts her cash at the market in Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Labourer loading the Amazon River ferries - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A shepherd returns to his village with his flock of dogs, llamas, cows, goats, sheep and alpacas - Atacama Desert of Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Trimming Trees in Early Morning Fog


----------



## Philmar

struggle - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1



 
2


----------



## Philmar

Workmen preparing San Tomas church for festivities while 2 drunks sleep off that morning&#x27;s party - Chichicastenango, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

portrait of a carnie by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

Security guard - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fisherman - Taung Tha Man Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Taping a devotional music video in the foggy Sea of Sands at Mount Bromo - Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Early morning preparations - Agra, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fisherman at rest - Inle Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Arriving at the Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Stocking Rainbow Trout


----------



## Philmar

Fishing on Lake Inle, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Fishermen seek refuge from the rain - Halong Bay, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sweeping the Rialto Bridge one morning- Venice by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sport fisherman awaiting clients - Celestun, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## Philmar

dangerous work on a hot tin roof - child labour, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mayan vendor waiting for tour bus tourists - Valladolid, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Call_me_Tom

Crane rigging crew preparing HVAC chiller pumps for lift.




70-300/4.5-5.6 • ISO 200 • f/4.5 • 1/320s • 110mm


----------



## Philmar

Market vendor - Tarim, Yemen by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Fabric salewoman - Vang Vieng, Laos by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Fisherman with one of his catch - Inle Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Zamboni ice resurfacer in the forest by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hazy Shanghai riverbank cleaners by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Nursery worker, stacker during tree harvest.Early morning light, iPhone SE.


----------



## Philmar

Yangoon traffic - Myanmar by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Lead tractor driver, Juan.


----------



## Philmar

Banana bike - Hanoi traffic by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

DSC_1401 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Workers loading a semi trailer with trees.


----------



## Derrel

Nursery worker adding water to bin of plant seedlings. ZTE phone shot, 2017.


----------



## Derrel

ZTE phone shot, Venancio and Josh. May, 2017.


----------



## Gardyloo

The merchant, Samarkand bazaar, 1974


----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Transmission line inspectors
1


 
2


 
3


----------



## Derrel

Josh, left, watches as Jesus unhitches a wagon load of freshly harvested trees.


----------



## Gardyloo

Going fishing, South Africa


----------



## zombiesniper

Friends by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




The wave by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

ZTE phone shot.May, 2017.


----------



## charlie76

Gardyloo said:


> The merchant, Samarkand bazaar, 1974



this is a very nice photo.


----------



## Philmar

laundry lady laying out saris to dry on the ghat steps in Varanasi, India on the banks of the Ganges River by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Pixeldawg1

Here's my "work" shot. I was doing a "ride along" with the Talladega, Alabama police department and they had several convenience store robberies in one night, with one clerk being shot. By the end of the shift, the officers had captured the robbery suspects. Here is a shot of the take-down in progress. This shot is quite old and was shot on Film with a Pentax LX and Kodak P3200 rated at 12,800 ISO and push processed accordingly. It was also shot by "Available moonlight" as a flash would have been dangerous to use. The image was shot at approximately 04:00 a.m.. The lens used was a Tamron 180mm F2.5 SP and an exposure of 1/8th of a second at F2.5, hand held. Technically one of the worst images I have ever had published, but one of the images I am most proud of as well. Difficult under a stressful situation.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

You should be proud. The grain adds to the drama.


----------



## Space Face

Pixeldawg1 said:


> Here's my "work" shot. I was doing a "ride along" with the Talladega, Alabama police department and they had several convenience store robberies in one night, with one clerk being shot. By the end of the shift, the officers had captured the robbery suspects. Here is a shot of the take-down in progress. This shot is quite old and was shot on Film with a Pentax LX and Kodak P3200 rated at 12,800 ISO and push processed accordingly. It was also shot by "Available moonlight" as a flash would have been dangerous to use. The image was shot at approximately 04:00 a.m.. The lens used was a Tamron 180mm F2.5 SP and an exposure of 1/8th of a second at F2.5, hand held. Technically one of the worst images I have ever had published, but one of the images I am most proud of as well. Difficult under a stressful situation.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197252




I think under the circumstances that's a brilliant take.


----------



## charlie76

Fantastic action shot. Interesting choice for the final processing. 

And way to go Talladega PD!


----------



## Pixeldawg1

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You should be proud. The grain adds to the drama.



Funny you should say that... I went for a job interview at "a very large newspaper" who had a pinhead for a chief photographer. In fact, such a pinhead, he is now legendary in a particular southeastern state that is surrounded by water. I showed this image, because at the time, it was a technical achievement and won a lot of awards. So, said chief photographer asked what the situation was for the image and I explained that it was shot at 4 a.m. and the first thing he asked is "why didn't you use a flash?" and my response was "Well, I didn't feel like getting shot when the officer mistakenly thought it was muzzle flash". He went on to tell me all of the bad things about the image- grain, composition and on and on. My friend, who was the Editor and wanted me hired asked me about the interview and I told him, as many others did, what an idiot they had for a chief photographer. 2 weeks later, chief photographer was out of a job. Apparently they'd had enough of him and I had found a job at a bigger and better paper by that time, so I didn't worry too much about him. Such is life in the world of photojournalism...


----------



## Pixeldawg1

Thanks to each of you for your comments. Much appreciated. I don't show this shot very often because it's one that people either love or hate. And when you have people drawing guns on each other and all you have is a camera, it can get pretty intense, and in those times, difficult to keep a concentration on what you are supposed to be doing. Thanks again.

Cordially,

Mark


----------



## Pixeldawg1

charlie76 said:


> Fantastic action shot. Interesting choice for the final processing.
> 
> And way to go Talladega PD!



The processing wasn't really a "choice", but what had to be done to get any kind of reasonable shutter speed. Moonlight is pretty dim!


----------



## mjcmt




----------



## Pixeldawg1

mjcmt said:


> View attachment 197353



Reminds me of a Van Halen album cover...


----------



## mjcmt

Shot through a second floor dirty window with a bug screen.


----------



## Philmar

Osaka train station by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Milkmen delivering on bicycle - Amritsar, India by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Philmar

Extending the breakwall near Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Pipe smoking female road construction worker - Mrauk U, Myanmar by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Barbados Dock Worker by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

View attachment 203011


----------



## Philmar

tannery of Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## joelbolden

Trusting soul. Minolta 7xi/Ilford Delta400


----------



## jcdeboever

Me plowing this morning, got a foot of snow. My steep driveway is a PITA. 300,000 + mile 2011 Chevy 2500 HD Duramax. Did all the neighbors driveways as well. Got stuck once, kitty litter saved the day, always keep some jugs in the truck.


----------

